# Elyria, OH - #5 F Pretty



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Cage 5: Petfinder

*My Contact Info*


Lorain County Dog Kennel
Elyria, OH
440-326-5995


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Adorable fluffball - would be even prettier with a good brushing!
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Look at her! She looks so happy! Can't someone help her? It would be sad for this high spirited girl to be pts.....


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Someone would be proud to have this beautiful girl at their side !!!!!! She's a winner !!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hard to believe no-one has scooped up this beauty - still listed.....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Her listing has been removed, trying to find out if she was adopted. I sure hope so.


----------



## LClark (Aug 25, 2009)

She was adopted


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Thanks for letting us know.*


----------

